# New Kent meet, 27th TOMORROW.



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone want a little meet for a hour or so at the Eurika park, Ashford around 11.00am?

If its not raining might be a chance to meet some new faces.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea mate.... Chin wag and food.....


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm in old faces and all that....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good lad jay, what you running in now?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey matey..

I might be up for that as well... 

Mark..


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Why not ? 
I drive through Ashford most days. Is Eureka park behind that big hotel and Sainsbury's ?


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Would love to join you all but have work untill 5 that day :/ have a good one!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Phage said:


> Why not ?
> I drive through Ashford most days. Is Eureka park behind that big hotel and Sainsbury's ?


Its the site with cineworld on and dobbies etc. Meet up in the carpark behind pizza hut.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Would love to join you all but have work untill 5 that day :/ have a good one!


Maybe next time.

Mark, looks like it could be an old school meet.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tell a lie, i can make it, got my dates wrong. Ill be there, so a new face


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope i can make it! Just moved house and guarantee the missis has a massive list of things i need to do.....however might go to Ashford for those 'Bits' i need! 
She may even be pleased at the time


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be there, it's around the corner from me!!

We meeting right at the back in the large car park?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ryan_flea said:


> Hope i can make it! Just moved house and guarantee the missis has a massive list of things i need to do.....however might go to Ashford for those 'Bits' i need!
> She may even be pleased at the time


Worth a go mate lol.



Jamie-V6 said:


> Tell a lie, i can make it, got my dates wrong. Ill be there, so a new face


Nice one



mattchaps said:


> I'll be there, it's around the corner from me!!
> 
> We meeting right at the back in the large car park?


Yes mate


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

This needs a bump!

Anyone else from the Kent area fancy a meet and a natter?


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry i never made it guys- however still interested had few issues with front Crossmember on the car and had to have a little inspection under the bumper which hindered my Saturday off.....Any pics from the meet?

When is the next?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ryan you plum it hasnt happened yet lol.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

This Sunday, 20th January @ 11am ;-)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right who is coming? Need to know so please reply.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

If the roads are alright!!

Think I'm bringing Jay.... He's all embarrassed these days as he has a B um Dub ya!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha ha ok Nick. Yeah if roads are clear depends if we get any more tonight.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like Nick is bringing me them...just got the update from the missus. She's o. The ball more than I am


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Will post an update on the local roads in Ashford in the morning about 8am. Locally we've had nothing really. Jay


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I've just been to th cinema and it's fine all clear, so unless we have major snowfall tonight I see no reason why we can't go ahead.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

No new snow overnight!!


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

It's snowing lightly (8am) but unless it gets heavy I'm still prepared to travel as the rain roads will be clear due to the amount of gritting that has been done. Will post every half hour to keep everyone updated!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Had quite a bit here in Herne Bay and snowing now. As Matt said main roads I am sure are fine. Depends on if the snow gets worse in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Be a couple of inchs before we would leave with more forecast!
2 Wheel drive n snow ain't fun! 
Might get there but won't get back into our place or village maybe!

Will confirm in an hour!


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

It's very fine powder at the moment. Main roads are fine and clear. The weather forecast says heavy snow from 3pm so we should be ok for a meet. The anticipation is great!!

I'll be right the back of the car park, making sure I stay away from the curbs :-0


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Might be better to call this off, no point going and getting stuck or worse. Always another time guys.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

It's literally 5 minutes from me so I'll make the trip down at 11am. I'll enjoy the drive if nothing else plus I'll get a cappuccino from McD's round the corner!

Agree, if you feel it's unsafe and risky DON'T drive! We don't want anyone getting stuck or having accidents.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

rearange for next sunday at 11am???? im not even going to take mine out the garage lol


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm fine with that Ian.....
Getting thicker here so wouldn't bring the TT out anyway!
Although I bet you'd all love to see the Sportvan ! Lol

Lets sort a new date and try for a few more faces!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

New date it is then......

Must admit would be silly to get caught out or even worse someone else smashes into you.

Lets go build snowmen then


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Fair enough guys. Next Sunday is good with me.

Enjoy the snow. Snowman already in my garden. Going out for a drive in the Q7 now!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Best avatar i've seen yet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Not to far from me this, will see if I can swing by once a new date is set.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Next Sunday is OK with me Ian..

We got about a good 3 inch of snow here and still snowing with more forecast so wise decision...

Jay get yer BMW ya down there I,ve gotta bring mine its all I got.. :lol:

Next week Chaps.. :wink:

Mark..


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

This Sunday then??


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

yes yes!!


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

im up for it


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Im in so lets see is that the 27th? I'll drive on over!


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

27th Jan, 11am in the rear carpark inbetween KFC and Pizza Hut on the Eureka Business park, Ashford. (M20 jct. 9)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah should be good


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Are we able to change the title of the thread in case some people assume this is relating to an old meet?


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

See you at 11am today guys. Rain has stopped in Ashford!!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry gents n gals.... Not gonna make it.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice little meet today lads, good to put faces (and cars) to names!!


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Went well  just need to organise that cruise


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah sounds a plan to be fair! Was good catch up today enjoyed it! Glad you found your aliens too added bonus


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah good to meet you all. I will start another thread for the meet to go over to Sussex. Maybe have our little cruse in March?


----------

